#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [書籍] ［漫畫］床底下的怪獸

## 卡斯特

各位安安，這裡是半夜找到糧食的卡斯特～

剛剛在翻漫畫時找到了一篇不錯的短篇漫畫，名為：
床底下的怪獸

（圖片來源為網址內容

故事大意：每個床底下都會有一隻想要吞噬小孩子恐懼的怪獸，而孩子床旁邊的玩偶則是守護孩子不被怪獸吞噬的使者，本篇故事的主角為一隻布偶狼，某天他發現自己守護孩子的床底下有一隻怪獸，然而這個怪獸是個膽小且善良的怪獸，他們兩個的互動將是如何呢？請繼續看下去～

連結網址： http://en.dm5.com/manhua-chuangdixiadeguaishou/?app=1



沒錯我就是被封面吸進去的！這封面超棒的～
這個故事裡布偶狼與怪獸的互動很深得我心，有點小可惜的是這部為短篇，但故事真的很棒wwww

大概就這樣，半夜發文有點迷迷糊糊的不太確定有沒有打錯什麼@@
總之感謝各位觀看，也推薦入內觀看漫畫喔！

================

再我以為它是短篇時突然蹦出其他章節真是太棒了～～～

----------


## 狼王白牙

感谢卡斯特的分享，顺着提供的漫画标题，以及网址，
加上最近找了些阅读服务网站，发现大陆地区好多，*原创*的作品网站啊。
这是非常好的现象，果然地方大有地方大的好处。
既然所介绍的作品是简体作品。用简体来回没关系吧：3

主角布偶熊遇上怪兽，与怪物战斗的眼神不错，
寓意嘛，说不定大家恐惧的东西，也有可爱的一面，也希望与恐惧自己的朋友交往。
希望最后的互动，大家都成为好朋友哦，兽与兽之间的朋友。：3

----------


## 卡斯特

有回覆～（感動（？

雖然說網站是簡體，不過我看簡體字有些吃力呢@@
其實國外還蠻多漫畫網站的，不過要自行找尋～

總之這故事真是又萌又帥呢www(?

也感謝狼王的回覆0w0//

----------


## Kemo熊

感覺好棒(✪ω✪)
感謝卡滋的分享(´⊙ω⊙`)

為什麼我的床底下不能有怪獸呢(因為太窄了吧)
床頭獸玩偶也不少啊~都活，都可以活，全都活起來吧((?

----------


## 卡斯特

抱歉那麼晚回覆，最近有點忙@@

光是封面就很棒了wwww
或許小K的床底下有怪物，不過都在半夜才偷偷出來XDD

哪天可能會看到玩偶們突然動起來呢～

總之感謝小K的回覆www

----------


## xuan1991

人物都好可愛哦^^
.....................真的很好看唷 :wuffer_laugh: 
3q

----------

